# NFC not working



## DrPepperLives

Is there a trick to getting NFC to work on the Nexus 7? Putting it back to back with my Gnex...nothing happens.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn

Put the middle on the gnex near the top of the n7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123

I second this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sbenson

DrPepperLives said:


> Is there a trick to getting NFC to work on the Nexus 7? Putting it back to back with my Gnex...nothing happens.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


On the N7, the NFC sensor is located between the N and E at the top. Touch the middle of your Gnex to that area and move in a circular pattern until it triggers.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mobius135

I had the same issue with mime out of the box. A software reset, or I'm my case unlocking the bootloader resolved the issues.


----------



## StormCell

droidmakespwn said:


> Put the middle on the gnex near the top of the n7
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I was wondering why the NFC wasn't working until I tried this. Awesome! Funny thing is, though, on my N7 I get a message saying NFC not working but it works fine every time. Anyone else have this?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## divyasm

NFC was working google nexus 7 which I received only 2 weeks back. All of a sudden it has stopped working. I remember that I kept on my DVD player for long.
No tags can be read or written apart from no NFC sensing with other devices.
How do I debug?
The kernel is 4.1.2. Please help. I am not sure if it is a hardware problem.


----------

